# Wood burned stall signs etc



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow you're really good! I'd move it but I'm not sure how....


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorgeous work...do you have a website?


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I dont have a website, but i have been debating on putting one together. Most of these ones I've already sold, or given away as gifts. But I have very reasonable prices as I enjoy doing it. and I have a ton of blank wood just waiting to be burned. PM me if you're interested in something.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

im bored and need a new project...any requests?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

sparks879 said:


> im bored and need a new project...any requests?


 
I really plan on you doing something for me. Just not sure what type of picture would be ok???? I would like maybe a picture with my horse's name????


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I can do anything you want! I just finished a memorial bench for a ten year old girl that died here a few weeks ago. Sad story. I never met her, or her family but she was in my old 4-H club. My barn owners husband made the bench and i burned a picture of her horse, and did a birth and passing date. They revealed it at the horse show on saturday. The two pictures witht he horses names are stall signs. The picture of the shi tzu was done for a friend of mine on another forum, it had a saying but I cant remeber it exactly, something about his ears often are the only thing to catch my tears. 
Its easiest for me if you send me the picture you want done, that way i can copy it. I draw it outon the wood first. I have a ton of wood sitting around here, but if I dont have something you like I can order more.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Let me get my pictures together!!!! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you think you could do something with these photos? One plaque for each horse with their name on it maybe? Or do you need peopleless pics?


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I apologize for hijacking, but had to say that your name is misleading oldhorselady...you should be ashamed... you are not old!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Roadyy said:


> I apologize for hijacking, but had to say that your name is misleading oldhorselady...you should be ashamed... you are not old!!


LOL! Thanks, I'm getting there at 42. My, now adult, kids think I'm old!!!:shock:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm the same age so I know for a fact you aren't old. I have 23,21,19 and 12 yr old daughters under my 26 yr old son and they all know I'm not old when they can't keep up. lol

I am also interested in some of these burnings. I will have to post profile pics of my horses to see what prices are. I want their face with name under it on plaques just to hang in the barn hall by their stalls.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Jems









Sugar









Trusty









I'll have to get profile pics of the other 2, but this will give you an idea to go on. Let me know what your prices are for doing these. Thanks.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I always pictured my barn with my horses names on plaques on the stall fronts 

Problem is I always move my horses around LOL 

I'm going to give this some thought. I love the idea of it.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Farmchic said:


> I always pictured my barn with my horses names on plaques on the stall fronts
> 
> Problem is I always move my horses around LOL
> 
> I'm going to give this some thought. I love the idea of it.


We do the same thing and that is why these will be hung along the hallway instead of on stall doors.hehe


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven't forgotten about you!! I just started a new job, so give me a couple weeks to get my paychecks going and I will get a picture to you of Snickers.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oldhorselady, what kind of horse is your boy? He is so big! hes really cute!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I have two girls....the big black one is a percheron. The pinto is a draft/paint cross of some sorts.:wink:


----------

